# Chip Ingram has been invited to preach at this Sunday's service.



## Jonathan95 (Feb 9, 2019)

I am very unfamiliar with this man (Chip Ingram), never heard his name before. My church seems very excited to have him. Just wanted to know if any of you had thoughts on the man's preaching and teaching. He has many books although none that I've read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 9, 2019)

Basically he aligns with Geisler's _Chosen but Free_ treatment about the sovereignty of God and man's responsibility. Compare that to this:

https://www.amazon.com/Potters-Freedom-Reformation-Rebuttal-Geislers-ebook/dp/B004YE7O3E/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone who has been working for 40yrs or so in various teaching positions (as this man has) is bound to have both:

A few popular emphases that often bring him exposure and speaking opps.
A whole catalog of preaching series from which to draw material.
So, without knowing what the man is going to talk about, it is next to impossible either to credit him or critique him.

Patrick offers one source of critical exam above, on one topic. On the other hand, it's doubtful that major planks of Reformed Theology have been a mainstay of a man's production, who has been a mainstream Evangelical all his career. He's probably not coming to speak from a "Reformed" or "Confessional" POV. That's probably not why he's been invited.

Here's a critical book review of a ten-year old book he wrote on spiritual warfare: https://tottministries.org/the-invisible-war-by-chip-ingram/

Personally, I'm wary of _anyone _who sees himself as a CEO figure of a church (which is popery, plain and simple), and furthermore promotes an "international ministry." Improper church-organization is a serious problem in the western church, and sadly it is a major religious export from here.

CI apparently advocates the "leadership" model of successful church existence and growth, as you may discover by internet search of his name and brand put out there for self-promotional purposes. He has been associated with several major figures of the last generation well known for Church-Growth methods.

That said, it is not reasonable to expect anyone not regularly or deeply acquainted with CI's teaching generally, to charitably (or not) characterize it. There's too much ignorance on that score. And besides, we'd probably want to be treated fairly ourselves; so we need to "do unto others."

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------

